# Farm show, Montevideo, MN Aug 20-22, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

The 2004 show will be featuring Allis Chalmers equipment. Here is a link:

http://www.maxminn.com/heritagehill/events.html


----------

